

Glenn Beck thinks Watch Dogs teaches you how to hack the real world - Isofarro
http://www.polygon.com/2014/5/30/5763922/glenn-beck-watch-dogs-hack-ubisoft

======
loydb
In 1990, the US Secret Service seized a book I was writing called GURPS
Cyberpunk. One of the agents repeatedly insisted to my publisher that "THIS
STUFF IS REAL!" to which we always replied "Well, yes, but step one is to plug
a jack into your forehead..."

The more things change....

